# Need help sighting in



## patches2565 (Jun 21, 2015)

You should be moving your housing not the pin at 20 yards

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Move the housing up.


----------



## kkjansma (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks I just got the bow and my first time using a bow I didn't realize it had that adjustment but of course I moved the housing down instead of up so hears back to ground zero thanks for the help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

